# Pygmy Hedgehog newbie



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Iv been reading a lot of caresheets for a African pygmy hedgehog and I'm thinking of getting a 36"x19"x18" wooden viv, With a 60watt lamp for the heat. Then letting my girlfriend do the rest because its going to be her pressie! As far am I know all else a Hedgehog needs is substrate, a hidebox, a wheel and toys, Food would be chicken based cat food and veggies and some crickets, Is there anything else i need to know before buying one?


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

hiya my advise would be to join the UK PYGMY HOGS FORUM. you will be very supprised as to how much they need and how complex it really is to cared for them. i have an APH which i have had now for about a month but before getting one i researched all about them for 2 years solid and then put my self on a breeders list. i would really recomend you and your OH join the forum it really is fab it has everything you will ever need to know all the members are more than happy to help in any questions you may have. also the recomended breeders list is on there to so you could also get in touch with someone regarding finding your selves a hog. getting one from a pet shop is not advised as knowing their background is also really important the forum can also help with this to as they do know some pet shops that go thrue the propper chanels to raising a healthy and well socialised hog. the last thing you would want is a hog that has come from some where they have not been handled from an early age and will be very hard to tame.

i hope i have helped a little and not affended you in any way i just want to help the forum did wonders for me i dont know what i would of done without them to be honest. my viv is 3 ft by 2 ft by 2ft. 3 ft by 2 ft is the minimum amount of floor space required height is a minimum of 1.5 ft just so that is sufficient room for a wheel. also regarding the wheel it is recomended they do not have one until they reach 12 weeks of age. 

a rough guide to food well here is my weekly menu just to give you an idea.-

MONDAY - BISCUITS
TUESDAY- BISCUITS AND FREEZE DRIED CRICKETS
WEDNESDAY- BISCUITS AND MINCED BEEF
THURDAY- BISCUITS AND BOILED/SCRAMBLED EGG(NO MILK) -LACTOSE INTOLLERANT
FRIDAY- BISCUITS AND CHICKEN
SATURDAY- BISCUITS
SUNDAY BISCUITS AND CHICKEN.

for the biscuits i use a mixture of

joe and jills chicken and rice
purely chicken 40% pets at home
Go cat indoor complete

also i free feed mealworms. my hog doesnt really show much interest in veg but she loves banana.

as for substrate there are a few things to choose from such as fina card or fleece liners. i love fleece liners they are fab i have three which will last forever i pop them in the wash and then re use them you can buy these from cavy couture along with the tunnels and hedgie pouches. or crittercribs they are both fab i buy from both they also make the viv look very attractive.
as for heat i feel in my opinion that heat mat and a thermostat is best but some do use the lamps. i use the flexi 33 heat pet bed pat its fab fully metal also the cable so no chewing and i have that attached to a habistat temperature stat set at 25 degrees c.

if you need any more questions answering just send me a PM i really done mind helping at all. or PM me on pygmy hogs uk forum i use the same user name on there. hope all the essay i wrote is helpfull to you and doesnt put you off lol! i know it seems a bit crazy but its easy once you get the hang of things. but really join the forum would be so much easier for you as all the info is there to hand.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

have a look in my profile in the album my APH it will give you some ideas .


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> hiya my advise would be to join the UK PYGMY HOGS FORUM. you will be very supprised as to how much they need and how complex it really is to cared for them. i have an APH which i have had now for about a month but before getting one i researched all about them for 2 years solid and then put my self on a breeders list. i would really recomend you and your OH join the forum it really is fab it has everything you will ever need to know all the members are more than happy to help in any questions you may have. also the recomended breeders list is on there to so you could also get in touch with someone regarding finding your selves a hog. getting one from a pet shop is not advised as knowing their background is also really important the forum can also help with this to as they do know some pet shops that go thrue the propper chanels to raising a healthy and well socialised hog. the last thing you would want is a hog that has come from some where they have not been handled from an early age and will be very hard to tame.
> 
> i hope i have helped a little and not affended you in any way i just want to help the forum did wonders for me i dont know what i would of done without them to be honest. my viv is 3 ft by 2 ft by 2ft. 3 ft by 2 ft is the minimum amount of floor space required height is a minimum of 1.5 ft just so that is sufficient room for a wheel. also regarding the wheel it is recomended they do not have one until they reach 12 weeks of age.
> 
> ...


 
That is a excellent setup, very girlie


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I got my first hoggie last week and I too thought it would be a pretty simple affair, I've owned pretty much every species on the planet known to man so how difficult could it be???

Well you'll soon find out but my best advise would be to arm yourself with as much info as you can, set everything up, get hoggie and then change everything :bash: I'm changing things daily because my little one's NOT what I expected at all, it's been a real learning experience!!

No regrets though, totally fascinating little creatures :flrt:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

kevhutch said:


> That is a excellent setup, very girlie


 
:lol2::lol2: thank's,
it is a little girlie lol!!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I hope its not a surprize prezzie....animals = big responsibility what if she doesnt want that? Who would care for hoglet then?


----------



## paula72 (May 13, 2010)

I keep mine in a viv, haven't read all replies so forgive me if I repeat. You need to make sure there is plenty of ventilation as they need plenty of air circulating. You will only need a heat source if the temp in the room will dip below 18 - 20 celcius. Mine does as we hate a hot house at night so heating only on during day. I bought an advanced heating system, absolutly brill, looks better than a lamp, has a built in thermostat so self regulates temp. Obviously I do back it up with independant thermometer to ensure temp is accurate.

I use fleece as a liner with a litter tray with thin layer of litter, a large wheel (12 inch) and bowls for food and water. Food should be mainly chicken based cat biscuits (aim for 30% protein, 10%fat) pets at home purely is ideal. Mealworm dry or fresh, I prefer dry, a few times a week, You can also offer fresh veg (cooked and unsalted) and plain chicken.

They are great pets but you do need to invest plenty of time and patience into handling them.

Sure I have forgotten loads but that is what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

My hog i find is the easiest to keep.. easier than my rats... only thing easier is the cat who looks after her self!

I dont see whats so hard about it, once youve researched the set up and got the right diet (mine eats just jwb chicken an rice cat biscuits and sometimes meal worms.. an is healthy happy and except when i got him off a breeder whos conditions were awful hes never had a problem sine).

The set up needs to be bigger the better an above the minimum (which i think is about 4-6sq ft of space?) needs to be ventilated but not drafty DOES NOT NEED HEATING UNLESS YOUR HOUSE IS COLD i,e below 20c.. has hides/pouches, fleeces or some sorta substrat.. fresh water and bowl full of food 24/7 and a wheel for excersize.. anything else to add is your choice. If my cage gets cold in winter i put a pet heat pad under his pouch in the day.. 

Mine doesnt play with toys an the such just his wheel an his beloved tubes!

Log in | Facebook


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

thank everyone! think im guna do some more reaserch first but then definetly get one when iv got lil hoglets setup right! its a kind of suprise pressie! iv recently got into lizards quite obssesivly and we saw a hoglet and shes fallen in love with them so i know she wants one and will are for the hoglet!


----------

